# Chili Rasboras with CRS?



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi fellow Shrimpers!

I recently bought some Chili Rasboras for my CRS tank, thinking that they'd eat the cyclops infesting the tank.

But I've read some conflicting information about them eating shrimplets.

Just wanted to know if anyone has tried this with CRS.

They are really tiny and cute, its hard to imagine they will swallow an entire shrimplet... They look like this:


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

To be safe, I wouldn't. 

But I have kept them with Sulawesi shrimp in the past, and they were fine.
Make sure you shrimplets can hide.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Boraras briggittae ARE very cool - one of the best schooling aquarium fishes IMO. And in a well planted tank, they'll color up to a very intense coppery red. I've a shoal in one of my tanks. They should be fine for your shrimps, their mouths are so small, I very much doubt they'll be able to eat even a baby shrimp. They might be able to fit a foot/leg of a baby shrimp in it that's about it. LOL.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

If your not planning to breed shrimps you can put them together


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there, 


If you are anxious awaiting for baby CRS, I wouldnt risk it. I had a group of Celestial pearl danio's in with my CRS. True they are bigger than the chili rasboras but only when I got rid of my CPD's did I start to see baby CRS. My tank is also heavily planted and I kept on seeing baby cherries so I thought everything was fine. I know you can keep the chili's until you start seeing berried CRS but after that, you will need to find another home for the chilis. I know how tempting it is to put fish in the tank while you wait for the CRS to get berried. Thats what I did but in the end I had to give them up.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

An old thread, but just wanted to share my experience.

I had a 16 gallon tank with around 4 chili rasboras and 6 boraras brigittae, and colony of cherry shrimp. I noticed that the cherries weren't breeding as quickly as they had in other tanks.

I can't prove that the rasboras were preying on the shrimplets, but I have strong suspicions that this is the case.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

They won't touch the adults but will eat the babies; even if they can fit an entire shrimplet in their mouth they will go after them. Chilli rasboras are a micropredator so they feed on small insects & crustaceans in their natural environment.

Have plenty of hiding spots will have protect your baby shrimps but they will still take a bite out of the population 

That being said most people who keep shrimps with fish in community tanks are not overly concern about breeding them.


----------

